# Random.txt is missing



## APerson (May 2, 2016)

@Null? I don't think it's just me.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (May 4, 2016)

great googly moogly it's not just you!!! the cyberjews done stole our random text!


----------



## Tismo (May 4, 2016)

Null is perfectly willing to send us to pizza hell, but wont fix random.txt. what a dick.


----------



## Bluebird (May 4, 2016)

Null made it so its only visible to supporters. $20 and all those funny phrases are yours.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 4, 2016)

BLUEBIRD said:


> Null made it so its only visible to supporters. $20 and all those funny phrases are yours.


It's a scam. There is no random text anymore even for supporters


----------



## Bluebird (May 4, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> It's a scam. There is no random text anymore even for supporters


Dude its not a scam its basically a prank dude.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 4, 2016)

BLUEBIRD said:


> Dude its not a scam its basically a prank dude.


If I spent $20 trying to get random txt and I didn't get it it would be $20 down the drain


----------



## Bluebird (May 4, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> If I spent $20 trying to get random txt and I didn't get it it would be $20 down the drain


If you spent $20 just for random text you're an idiot and don't deserve to keep your money.


----------



## Bluebird (May 4, 2016)

Null said:


> I've got a plan for that. I'm going to have to work on my mods a little before I re-add it.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (May 10, 2016)

APerson said:


> @Null? I don't think it's just me.



No, it ain't.


----------



## APerson (May 13, 2016)

Yay! It's back!
Now, where's my "Nice meme" sound?


----------

